# Laminate trimmer router as a router



## coffeeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering buying my first router. I like the idea of using a laminate trimmer with a plunge base as a router. A small and light router. I know that I do get less wattage, but does it really matter if I am only going to use it for my DIY projects? I am also a beginner when it comes to woodworking..

I see that the laminate trimmers also often has a limited plunge capacity eg. Makita only has 35 mm. Is that sufficient? Is it often that you need more than 35 mm?

Thank you.

CM


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Trim routers can do light profiling. One with a plunge base like the Trend offers more versatility. If you don't expect to do heavy routing, and use good bits you should get good service from it. 










 







.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*Don't do it.*

Start short answer: No, don't do it. It sucks. End short answer.

Start long answer: When I did my kitchen remodel I saved some money by dong all the prep for the countertop installers. This included giving them a thin wooden template with the sink cutout. I wanted the sink undermounted with just a scosh of reveal. So in my less than infinite wisdom I decided to use the laminate trim router with a template bushing because 1 - it was already sitting in the house, not way out in the workshop with the other real routers. And 2 - I already had a set of craftsman bushings that would fit the base without adapters and it too was in the house. Well the trim router might fly through paper thin laminate, but trying to cut 1/4" hardboard or 1/4" plywood and it cries, whines, burns the bit and shreds the edge. I ended up redoing the job with a small 1hp "real" router. I'm still not sure I didn't melt something in the trim router - I haven't had to use it since. If you're just going to use it to ease the edge on a piece of pine so you don't get splinters, then it might work (if you can hold it steady) but if you want to make a groove thicker than an old-man's ear hair then give it up, kick in the extra $5 and buy a real router, you won't be disappointed. 
End long answer.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Joe suggested, there are better solutions.

My suggestion would be to buy a router intended to be used as an all around router because you can do laminate trimming with the larger router. 

As for the plunge depth question. I've never noticed a depth specification on a plunge router. Regarding the 35 mm plunge depth, it should be enough for most plunge uses. I'm thinking mortises and stopped dados. However I think that you'll find it difficult to set the router bit to permit the full 35 mm plunge depth.

There is one other consideration. Almost all laminate trim routers use router bits with one quarter inch (I don't know the actual metric sizes of the bit shanks in metric countries.) or about 6 mm shanks. The all around router probably will allow bits with one half inch (12 or 13 mm) shanks and an alternate chuck that accepts the smaller shank bits. The bits with the larger diameter shanks usually give smoother cuts and are less likely to bend or break.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldn't make it my first router. There's absolutely some uses for it, and it's great to have one. But I wouldn't buy one as your first router.

You'll get frustrated at what it won't do (and you'll be surprised at what a DIY'er can do to burn up a full-size router), and if and when you upgrade you might find that you've abused or overused the light-duty unit you've tried to get by with.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I like my trim routers, I have a Bosch Colt and a Trend T-4 and they are excellent for doing the jobs they are intended for. That said, I would not want one for EVERY job. My go to router for most work is a Hitachi KM12VC and I have a Freud 1700 to back that up. A good, mid sized router only costs about the same as a good trim router so your choice is more about capability than money. 
Here is a real decent little two base kit that has been getting decent reviews. As a bonus the fixed base offers table top adjustments should you decide to put it in a router table.:smile:
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-safety-key/p-00924034000P


----------

